

The Muse (YC W12) Raises $10M to Scale a Career Site for Millennials - acav
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/13/the-muse-raises-10m-from-aspect-ventures-to-scale-a-career-site-for-millennials/

======
rhia
Popup email opt-ins need to die

~~~
johnsonmkj
unfortunately, they work.

------
bitsweet
Congrats Kathryn and Alex!

------
thejrk
Great! A site that will age discriminate so the employer doesn't have too.

------
wahsd
career site for millennials??? What kind of nonsense is that. How about just a
good career site no matter your age? This whole millennials this and
millennials that stuff is getting so nauseating. STFU already and just do
things in general.

~~~
jsutton
Why? That would be boring. Plus, different generations have different needs.

~~~
rgbrenner
_Plus, different generations have different needs._

What are some different needs in a job site that millennials and baby boomers
might have?

------
danellis
Slogan idea: "Find the job you're entitled to!"

~~~
m52go
The trend of boomers calling millennials 'entitled' is curious to me.

Boomers, after all, are the ones who feel entitled to mountains of benefits,
bankrupting the system at the peril of everyone else, no?

~~~
danellis
Sorry, I forgot no one on HN has a sense of humor.

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7609289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7609289)

~~~
danellis
Gosh, what a frightful bore.

